# Smoochie enjoys the spring!



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

Smoochie first big weekend! Snow is the minority not the majority of ground covering this spring weekend! (finally)
Smoochie will be 6 month old this month. Yaa!
>>I have not figured out how not to do images as attachments yet<<


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

awwww she is very cute! Here's a tutorial to help you with the picture posting... http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/7438-picture-posting-tutorial.html


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

Woops! My girls reminded me that I forgot this Smoochie picture. Nothing gets past those two!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

She's so pretty. I know what you mean about snow, even the dogs are sick of it!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's a good looking gal.Thanks for sharing these with us


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

shes so pretty!!!!! i luv her in the sunglasses!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

She is a very pretty girl !! whoa


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Super cute!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh I LOVE her color!!! She's a pretty girl!


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Smoochie comes of age!*



NITRAM2K9 said:


> Smoochie will be 6 month old this month. Yaa!


Smoochie at 1 1/2 y.o. Just when we thought she couldnt get any more cute! This big bundle of cuteness is working on her UWP! "Go, Smoochie, Go!":clap:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love love love her!! Looks like she is having fun!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Awesome! Im glad she's having a good time with the WP!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Shes grown so much!!! Beautiful girl!!! Looks like shes a worker


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> Shes grown so much!!! Beautiful girl!!! Looks like shes a worker


Thanks!! Indeed!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

She is gorgeous, love everything about her!


----------



## dandre77 (Jun 20, 2007)

Cute Pit. Love to see these dogs in action pulling. Great pics.


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

dandre77 said:


> Cute Pit. Love to see these dogs in action pulling. Great pics.


Thanksup: Dogs working, so awesome!


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> She is gorgeous, love everything about her!


Thank you very much!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She's a beautiful dog.


----------



## SiN (Jul 29, 2012)

omg she's gorgeous! i love her color .. she's definitely gonna be a great looking grown up!


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Not just for looks.*



RedNoseAPBT said:


> She's a beautiful dog.


thank you 



SiN said:


> omg she's gorgeous! i love her color .. she's definitely gonna be a great looking grown up!


Thanx, we are quite pleased with her so far. Now to get some performance titles on her, so shes not just another pretty face!:angel:


----------

